# where to buy guns in lahore



## Fouzia Rahim Butt

i am from lahore. i want to get training classes of shooting. please anyone tell me where i can learn shooting and where i can get gun.


----------



## Patriot

If you are a civllian you should stay away from Guns!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fouzia Rahim Butt

hi!

yes i am civilian and love my country pakistan very much. but i like to expert in shooting guns and want to be the best shooter throughout the world. please if anyone know tell me where should i take classes of shooting in lahore.


----------



## IceCold

Fouzia Rahim Butt said:


> i am from lahore. i want to get training classes of shooting. please anyone tell me where i can learn shooting and where i can get gun.



Times have changed and to get a gun in lahore is close to impossible though not completely impossible. I think your first priority should be to request the interior ministry to provide you with a license then perhaps the buying of a weapon will become easy. 
As for the training, i have never ever heard of a training institution that trains in shooting in Lahore though i could be wrong, i am sure some one from your family member may know how to use a gun, use his expertise in this regards. After all its not that hard specially with a hand gun.


----------



## Zob

lol check this out our very own karachi girl.....


----------



## EasyRider

you need to access a reputable dealer and ask him to get you an MOI license which costs 15000 in lahore and it is a 2 months process. Now its the time to buy a gun, there are 2 ranges in lahore named LRC(lahore rifle club) in cantt. and another club near garrison golf club. You can practice shooting on targets and may also get assistance. membership fee is Rs.1000 a month with 11,000 admission fee.
i guess this is all you want.


----------



## FreekiN

Ask the local Taliban for some training tips. If you get lucky, they might sell you a RPG. xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslan_treen

buying a gun is very easy ...finding a shooting club is very easy ...getting a license is easy aswell .. but unfortunatly due to current sititution buying a good rifle of any type of firearm is now very very expensive and difficult..though thank fully i dont have to face that problem as my father due to his hobby is now the biggest private firearm collector in pakistan .


----------



## arslan_treen

dont know why i choose to showoff there a little ...but i love my guns and never spare a momment to show that love lol.


----------



## waraich66

If you have any relative or friend in police ,you will not face any problem to get license.I have not seen any private shooting school in Lahore ? 

It will be good business idea?

I am doing shooting practice at my agriculture land in Bahawal Pur .

Shooting with hand gun is not very easy task ,my first score result was 1/15.


----------



## alone killer

whats the age to get a license


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Fouzia Rahim Butt said:


> hi!
> 
> yes i am civilian and love my country pakistan very much. but i like to expert in shooting guns and want to be the best shooter throughout the world. please if anyone know tell me where should i take classes of shooting in lahore.


 
Just a piece of advise, shotguns are not precision weapon nor is there anything akin to shotgun marksmanship.
The closest you can get is Skeet shooting with a shotgun. Look it up on youtube. It is very easy actually.
What type of shotgun are you looking at?
However if you want to learn tactical aspect of a shotgun see this link for some ideas:




For marksmanship, I would recommend a pistol or a rifle if possible and you can teach urself with some basic knowledge
that you can obtain on the web if you look up seriously. All you have to do is drive out of town to target practice on your own.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Fouzia Rahim Butt said:


> i am from lahore. i want to get training classes of shooting. please anyone tell me where i can learn shooting and where i can get gun.


 
There is a very good gun forum with some very decent and knowledgeable people. You willl get all the info from tis site, try it, PakGuns.com - The Front Page


----------



## mughaljee

Patriot said:


> If you are a civllian you should stay away from Guns!!


 
Sir, 
with little modification, 
If you are a civilian and live in Pakistan then you should keep Guns!!


----------



## Alla hoo

Besides Wapada house, Egartan Road. The agents name is wali-ahmed Rasool.


----------



## Alla hoo

2) Hassan park Ghorey Shah Road, near sabah juice center (Dealer Rizwan butt)
3) Baghban Pura Lahore, near masjid (Dealer Sadik Qureshi)
4)Jamia Masjid Samanzar Colony Link Band Road Badami Bagh (Dealer Gulam mustafa baig)


----------



## Last Hope

Too easy to buy a one without license.
But just buy, only if you get license, *mark my words.*

Wont hint more, but within a few years, if you have a weapon illegally, then...........

Anyways, there are a couple of shops I saw some 5-6 years ago in Anarkali side.
If not, then ask someone you know owning a gun. But being a girl, I recommend not to buy a gun, but a high heel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Alla hoo said:


> ^^^
> Please everyone listen to _*her*_ and buy high heels and maybe some* lipstick and snow poweder *etc.
> 
> Take a break from being a "martial race".


 
One) I am not a her!
Two) I was talking about self defence!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

See what color of lipstick has been given to Alla hoo by webbie.


----------



## Silk

Don't get me wrong but I have seen lots of these movies about wedding shootings. I like the idea but these people are a danger. I have seen many of these USA training video's. Nice. But in real combat there is more needed then these video's. Do you know that in real combat only a few percent of shooters actually aim? And even in training you will be amazed how many of the gunmen can aim good. I have seen many filled with adrenaline trying to do it. I did because I am training people to shoot. One has to be good with body and weapon. One has to think beyond the visible. To tell you the truth. A few years ago... I never used a sniper. We did a competition with some of the guys shooting for decades. Without any training, help I managed 5 out of 5 in bullseye on 100 meter. I love the shooting. But I really hate people shooting humans or animals for fun or stupid political reason.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

You should look into joining army , or also look into Gun Shooting club , sports sniper shooting club see if one exists in yoru local city or you can start one 
get 100,000 people registered for olympics


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Fouzia Rahim Butt said:


> i am from lahore. i want to get training classes of shooting. please anyone tell me where i can learn shooting and where i can get gun.


 
Only place where you can get nice guns easily are khyber agency or landi kotal


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Guns are our enemies my friend.


----------



## rangbaaz

Niazi aslah on Multan Road Lahore & check this as well:

http://pportal.punjab.gov.pk/portal/docimages/15226District_Wise_Arms_Dealer_Basic_Information.pdf


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

respect4respect01 said:


> Guns are our enemies my friend.


 
Guns are for our enemies


----------

